# photo question



## randywa (Dec 11, 2010)

I.ve been trying to learn to use a Panasonic DMC-LZ7 camera. I've been taking 1 picture,download to pc, change 1 setting, take another. I was wondering if there is a way to view the picture on the pc as you take it. It seems like the picture on the itty bitty tine camera screen is too small to see the changes well. I just thought there has to be a better way to get a good picture. Thanks for any help. I just don't want to blow uo Wifey's camera with grandkids coming for Christmas. I've seen the photographer at horse shows have the pics showing on his monitor as he was shooting. Didn't know if I could or not.


----------



## Padre (Dec 11, 2010)

Each camera has its own software package with it.  I have a Canon EOS  T1i, and that came with software that I can use to remote shoot using my  computer. On page 85-87 of the user manual for your camera it doesn't say anything about using your computer to remote shoot.  Doesn't mean you can't, I just wouldn't know how.


----------



## randywa (Dec 11, 2010)

I looked through my manual several times, but not knowing exactly what I was trying to find didn't help much. I did find out that I can't read the Spanish part of it tho.


----------



## razor524 (Dec 11, 2010)

Sometimes they call it shooting tethered, and it is usually a software issue.  I know some cameras come with this software, some do not.  Lightroom 3 allows you to shoot tethered, but it its expensive.


----------



## Rmartin (Dec 11, 2010)

Can't answer your question, but i can tell you what I do. I keep a note pad next to my photo set up. I make notations of the changes I make. You can also make multiple pictures with different settings; download them all and pan for gold. Find one you like and all the information will be stored by your computer in the picture. Click on properties and summaries.


----------



## randywa (Dec 11, 2010)

Sounds like maybe I should just keep on like I was. It wouldn't be bad, but I only have 2 USB ports with no spares, so there's a bunch of plugging and unplugging going on. Thanks.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 11, 2010)

You can just look at the EXIF data instead of shootin' one, download method....



Scott (be easier that way) B


----------



## randywa (Dec 11, 2010)

I took 35 pics 1 or 2 at a time. I wrote each setting everytime and only making one change. 1 little button can make a bunch of change. Here's the best I've got so far today. This was the most twisted piece of hedge I've seen. I think I'm trying for somewhere in the middle of these 2 pics.


----------



## randywa (Dec 11, 2010)

SDB777 said:


> You can just look at the EXIF data instead of shootin' one, download method....
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (be easier that way) B


 
I still haven't learned what happens by changing settings and the tiny little screen is to small for me to see good. Being a slow learner and kind of lazy is not a good combo for more than an etch-a-sketch, the limit of my photo skills.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Dec 11, 2010)

Some cameras have a video output plug you can run to a TV so the image on the rear screen get put on the TV. My EOS rebel had that, great for doing portraits and getting the sitter involved more in the shoot.


----------



## azamiryou (Dec 14, 2010)

randywa said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> > You can just look at the EXIF data instead of shootin' one, download method....
> ...



The EXIF data is stored in the photo file. You can take a bunch of photos with different settings and download them all to your computer at once. Then as you're looking at the photos on the computer, you can access the EXIF data to see what the camera settings were for each photo. How you pull up the data depends on your photo software, but it may be called "properties" or "attributes" or something similar. Some software distinguishes between "file properties" (size, date) and "photo properties" (the EXIF data).

I've attached a screen shot from Picasa. (Right-click the photo and pick "Properties" to pull up this dialog in Picasa.)


----------

